# Rubber plow blade



## teamlee (Feb 22, 2010)

Anyone ever install a rubber mount to the bottom of the plow blade? I know some of the commercial trucks have them. 

Be interested if anyone has experience with this.


----------



## pjprod (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes...i just purchased a 1" x 6"x 6' piece of 1700 PSI rubber from Rubbercal over the internet. This is used as a cutting edge...works great! I have a lot of uneven sidewalks and it glides pretty much over them and does a great job of scrapping. You will have to drill your own holes...no big deal though. I have used a urethane edge before and does not have the "give" the rubber edge has. The rubber edge should last just as long..i think the cost was just under a 100.00 shipped...well worth the money!!


----------



## Ganz (Nov 29, 2009)

" Yes...i just purchased a 1" x 6"x 6' piece of 1700 PSI rubber from Rubbercal over the internet. This is used as a cutting edge...works great! I have a lot of uneven sidewalks and it glides pretty much over them and does a great job of scrapping. You will have to drill your own holes...no big deal though. I have used a urethane edge before and does not have the "give" the rubber edge has. The rubber edge should last just as long..i think the cost was just under a 100.00 shipped...well worth the money!! "

Do you push snow on to lawns? If so how does the rubber do on the lawn? Meaning.... does it rip up the turf?


----------



## pjprod (Oct 9, 2009)

I have found both the urethane and the rubber edge do very well when plowing on soil and lawn...yes it will rip a little lawn and soil but nowhere near what destruction a metal edge would do...been there done that! I just want to say i bought a 5' piece..not 6' piece and it is 1500PSI not 1700....typo..my fault..Ordered from Rubbercal over the internet. My best plowing investment so far!


----------



## Ganz (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a piece my neighbor gave me I just haven't put it on yet. I was waiting for the metal to wear down. Maybe this summer when I repaint my plow I'll put it on. Got any pictures of it?


----------



## jim331656 (Dec 29, 2010)

How long do you think the rubber will last? What size did you go with? 1"x6"?


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

We put rubber on our Gator plows and they worked very well. We could push the snow back off the sidewalks without damaging the grass. I want to say the edge lasted most of the season but if you drill the holes in the middle, you can then flip the rubber and use it again.

Just remember you need to have an old steel cutting edge to go on top of the rubber for mounting. If you just use bolts and washers, the rubber will squish outward at the bolts and give you an uneven cleaning edge until it wears in. And you don't want to use a new metal edge if you can help it because the extra weight might cause problems with your hydraulics and/or pump motor. We ran into that problem.

We did try poly edges at the beginning of this season but I guess they didn't work as well as the rubber. The rubber will give some and the poly will not, and the poly will chunk out when you hit things.


----------



## pjprod (Oct 9, 2009)

I have to agree with gottaloveot's reply...what i did was mount the rubber edge backed with a steel cutting edge on the front and back of the rubber edge with a 2 inch over hang from the steel backing plate. A 2 inch overhang is the norm. What i did was purchase an additional cutting edge from Moose plows and it was about 32.00 dollars.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I'd think a rubber scraping edge would follow the irregularities of the driveway and clear all the "low" spots where a steel blade skims it flat and leaves some snow behind. Is this the case with a rubber edge? I have a few I almost have to get off and shovel the low spots after I get the large stuff out of the way. I finally was able to get snow on the plow for the first time this season. Only 2 inches but it was something. Looks like the eastcoast might get a good storm come Tuesday. I'll be ready.


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

ALC-GregH;1189420 said:


> I'd think a rubber scraping edge would follow the irregularities of the driveway and clear all the "low" spots where a steel blade skims it flat and leaves some snow behind. Is this the case with a rubber edge? I have a few I almost have to get off and shovel the low spots after I get the large stuff out of the way. I finally was able to get snow on the plow for the first time this season. Only 2 inches but it was something. Looks like the eastcoast might get a good storm come Tuesday. I'll be ready.


The rubber doesn't flex enough to where it would deform to get into dips.


----------



## Highlander (Dec 16, 2010)

How does the rubber do on gravel?
I have a combination of pavement and gravel road. I would think it would work great on the pavement. But I worry that the gravel would take chunks out of it. I bought piece of UHMW polyethylene and made a wear bar out of it and it chunked out quickly.
Thanks!


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

the rubber doesn't chunk out. Unless you hit a huge chunk.


----------



## glngib (Feb 1, 2011)

When you mount the rubber blade do you cut it flush with the end of the blade or allow say an inch to stick out as to rub against curbs etc. ? I just ordered mine from Rubbercal and should arrive in a day or 2.


----------



## pjprod (Oct 9, 2009)

Here is what i did. The piece should come in pre-cut to the length of your blade. Then allow a 2" overhang of the rubber edge from the steel cutting edge of the plow blade. Lay the rubber edge on the ground...place the steel edge on top and allow 2 inches of rubber to overhang and then drill your holes accordingly. You will need to use your steel cutting edge as a backer...now what i did was order another steel cutting edge and i sandwiched the rubber edge between the 2 steel cutting edges and allow a 2inch overhang of the rubber. You will need to do this for support of the rubber edge. Hope this helps...john


----------



## glngib (Feb 1, 2011)

Yep, that helps. I also ordered a new steel blade. Not sure why you would make a sammich when one bar will sammich it between the bar and the plow. Will check that out when I get the parts. Thanks!


----------



## pjprod (Oct 9, 2009)

The reason why i used a 2nd steel edge is because it will give the rubber edge more support. If you use one edge you will see you will have a very large gap where the rubber edge does not have support on the back side of the plow blade. Try one edge and you will see why i went with 2 edges. I hope this helps


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

I have only ever used the old edge on the outside of the rubber and never ran into a problem.


----------



## paul0609 (Dec 19, 2010)

I just ordered a piece of rubber cutting edge for my plow and installed it took it out for a try and it seems to not scrape completely clean is this due to it being new and not having worn enough or is this just a characteristic of the rubber cutting edge?


----------



## glngib (Feb 1, 2011)

Received my rubber strip and other things today before
I had to go to work. Hopefully, when I get home I can
lay it out and drill it and get some hardware and
install it tomorrow. We got an addtional inch of
snow today so maybe I will get a test run in.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

glngib;1233383 said:


> Yep, that helps. I also ordered a new steel blade. Not sure why you would make a sammich when one bar will sammich it between the bar and the plow. Will check that out when I get the parts. Thanks!


what in the hell is a sammich? :laughing:


----------



## glngib (Feb 1, 2011)

*Rubber plow blade pics*

Here are a couple of pics of the setup. I installed the 1" x 6" x 52" rubber blade. I also added the end markers to the plow. We had about 1" of snow yesterday and this morning it was zero degrees. I cleared off my driveway. Showing the first pass. Looks like it did pretty good. Kind of like a huge squeegee.  Seemed like it slid up my pile of snow at the end of the driveway better than just the metal blade.

Might use it to push out the water from the melting snow in my garage. lol


----------

